# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Μετασχηματιστής μικροκυμάτων

## vortex

γεια χαρα, πηρα εναν φουρνο μικροκυματων LG που σταματησε να ζεσταινει το φαγητο ενω αναβει/γυρναει κλπ. 
Εχω τσεκάρει πυκωντή - διοδο - διακοπτες πορτας - θερμικες ασφαλειες - μαγκνετρον και φαινονται οκ.

Το προβλημα ισως ειναι στον μετασχηματιστη υψηλης, με ωμικο ελεγχο απ τη μερια 220v ειναι οκ .. απ την μερια της υψηλης εμφανιζει μια αντισταση ο ακροδεκτης με το σωμα του μετασχηματιστη.. 
Σε εκεινο το σημειο εντομεταξυ λειπει η ασφαλεια υψηλης και φαινεται ο προηγουμενος κατοχος να εχει κολλησει (με καλαι) δυο καλωδια μαζι ..στη θεση της ασφαλειας. Ειχε θερμοσυσταλομενο που το αφαιρεσα για να δω τι εχει απο κατω και μετα εβαλα εγω την μονωτικη που φαινεται.
Γνωμες ? φτιαχνεται ο μετασχηματιστης ?

----------


## andyferraristi

Την άρτια λειτουργικότητα της magnetron πως την επιβεβαίωσες ???

----------


## vortex

απ οτι ειδα σε βιντεακια μετρανε αντισταση μεταξυ δυο ακροδεκτων και μετα αντισταση ακροδεκτη με περιβλημα ..εαν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλώμα ...επισης οπτικος ελεγχος για ραγισμενους μαγνητες. 
Υποθετω οτι ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης επειδη εκτος απ την αντισταση που εχουν οι ακροδεκτες με το περιβλημα, σε αγαρμπη αποφορτιση του πυκνωτη (βραχυκυκλωμα με πενσα) δεν εβγαλε κανα σπινθηρα ...

----------


## νεκταριοος

εγγυηηση δεν εχει το εργαλειο  ?  πρωτα την εγγυηηση. :Smile:

----------


## vortex

δεν εχει εγγυηση... τον πηρα 5€ :P 
Εκανα γκαφα με το μετασχηματιστη και τον μετραγα συνδεδεμενο. Εχοντας τον αποσυνδεδεμενο εντελως τουλαχιστον σε ελεγχο Ω δεν παρουσιαζει βραχυκυκλωμα .. Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να τον τσεκαρω εκτος απο αντισταση ακροδεκτη με ακροδεκτη και μετα ακροδεκτη με γειωση/περιβλημα ? 

Ξανα τσεκαρα διοδο με τροφοδοσια απο μπαταρια και πολυμετρο, τον πυκνωτη σε βραχυκυκλωμα μεταξυ ακροδεκτων και ακροδεκτων με γειωση/περιβλημα ..και εσωτερικη αντισταση που φτανει τα 10ΜΩ... 
Ξεχναω κατι ?

----------


## andyferraristi

> απ οτι ειδα σε βιντεακια μετρανε αντισταση μεταξυ δυο ακροδεκτων και μετα αντισταση ακροδεκτη με περιβλημα ..εαν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλώμα ...επισης οπτικος ελεγχος για ραγισμενους μαγνητες. 
> Υποθετω οτι ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης επειδη εκτος απ την αντισταση που εχουν οι ακροδεκτες με το περιβλημα, σε αγαρμπη αποφορτιση του πυκνωτη (βραχυκυκλωμα με πενσα) δεν εβγαλε κανα σπινθηρα ...


Αυτοί οι έλεγχοι αποδεικνύουν το ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη λυχνία. Δεν δείχνουν την άρτια λειτουργικότητά της. Στο γράφω αυτό γιατί πρόσφατα έφτιαξα ένα φουρνάκι που ενώ οι έλεγχοι έδειχναν σωστοί, εντούτοις ήταν τελικά η λυχνία ...

----------


## vortex

Α μαλιστα, σε ευχαριστώ Andyferraristi .. ξερεις μηπως πως μπορω να δω αν παιρνει ρευμα το Magnetron ?

----------


## andyferraristi

Δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει τρόπος. Μπορείς να περιμένεις τους εμπειρότερους μήπως γνωρίζουν κάτι. Εγώ πάντως στην περίπτωση μου πόνταρα στην τύχη και ευτυχώς είχα επιτυχή αποτελέσματα ...

----------


## manolo

Ωμομετρικά έχεις μετρήσει τη λυχνία;; εννοείται αποσυνδεδεμένη από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Και αν ναι τι μέτρησες;

----------


## vortex

βγαζει 1.2-1.3Ω οι ακροδέκτες μεταξύ τους ..και ~42Ω κάθε ακροδέκτης με γείωση/περίβλημα ...ειναι προβλημα το τελευταίο ?

----------


## Panoss

Πώς να ελέγξεις το Magnetron: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be906D3sxFI
Ίσως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## vortex

Γεια χαρα Πάνο, ετσι το ελεγχω .. και βρηκα αυτη την λυση επισκευης της λυχνιας που λεω να δοκιμασω εαν βρω το ανταλλακτικο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7oyLb_42Os

----------


## manolo

Ναι είναι πρόβλημα. Ο κάθε ακροδέκτης με τη γη έπρεπε να μετράς άπειρο. Τσέκαρε μόνο ότι μετράς σίγουρα σωστά.

----------

FILMAN (07-02-20)

----------

